# router table plans



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am looking for a decent router table plan. I don't use my router much but starting to use it a little more and would like to build a table for it. Does anyone have any plans for a decent table that doesn't cost a fortune and preferably portable. Thanks


----------

